# Obtaining Mexican residency



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello, 

Can anyone give me any information on applying for residency in MX, how long the process is and how much time ahead should I apply for it before moving, what all is needed. Also I'm not sure if this would matter but I am Hispanic American my parents are from Guatemala I don't know if that would cause any problems. 

Thank you.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

You should contact the Consolate that you plan applying at. They will forward you the information you need regarding what paper work is required. It is really very simple. Also, you may need an appointment. In June, we had our Visas done the same day we applied. 

I submitted my families' paper work here in MX last week, which was very easy as well. There are a few things to do though before going to INM. I am just waiting for the appointment for fingerprints and receiving our PR cards, which should be in about two weeks. 

Here are the requirements for temporary and permermant residency (of course the $ amounts will be different as the amounts are in CDN $s);

Temproary Resident Visa

Permanent Resident Visa


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Belizegirl said:


> You should contact the Consolate that you plan applying at. They will forward you the information you need regarding what paper work is required. It is really very simple. Also, you may need an appointment. In June, we had our Visas done the same day we applied.
> 
> I submitted my families' paper work here in MX last week, which was very easy as well. There are a few things to do though before going to INM. I am just waiting for the appointment for fingerprints and receiving our PR cards, which should be in about two weeks.
> 
> ...


Since dmuniz is married to a Mexican national, the financial requirements don't apply. Dmuniz, look under the section "Vínculo Familiar" for the requirements in your situation. The fact that your parents are Guatemalan makes no difference.

Also, your son already qualifies for Mexican citizenship as the child of a Mexican. You can register him at the Mexican Consulate closest to you (look online under "Registro Civil" on the website of the closest Consulate). If your husband can't go in person to the appointment, I'd check with the Consulate if there are alternate arrangements. You will definitely need copies of your husband's Mexican birth certificate for these applications.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you were born and raised in the US you are a US citizen and your Hispanic background will help you more then hurt you but as far as Mexico is concerned you are a US citizen .


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> If you were born and raised in the US you are a US citizen and your Hispanic background will help you more then hurt you but as far as Mexico is concerned you are a US citizen .


How does it help being Hispanic?

Are french considered Latino?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ZaPatton said:


> How does it help being Hispanic?
> 
> Are french considered Latino?


Hispanic people usually speak Spanish and know more about the culture than non Hispanics.

The term Latino has nothing to do with the Latin language or it´s derivatives. It is the term US Immigration and US Census uses for people decended from parents, grandparents etc. or themselves born in Latin American countries. [there are exceptions of course]


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ZaPatton said:


> How does it help being Hispanic?
> 
> Are french considered Latino?


Well I would think it helps to speak Spanish or understand Spanish to start with.

Are the Italians , Spaniards or Portuguese considered Latinos? I am culturally way closer to Latinos than Anglos but I doubt that any European country is considered Latino ..not even Italy..pretty funny.


----------



## ZaPatton (Aug 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> Well I would think it helps to speak Spanish or understand Spanish to start with.
> 
> Are the Italians , Spaniards or Portuguese considered Latinos? I am culturally way closer to Latinos than Anglos but I doubt that any European country is considered Latino ..not even Italy..pretty funny.


I have met Italians who do consider themselves closer to Latino Culture than anglo as well. 
Interesting


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It makes a lot of sense , the languages are related the way of thinking are related, the way of life of Southern French, Italians and Spaniards are not that different, there is a lot in common between the Latin cultures.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Also, your son already qualifies for Mexican citizenship as the child of a Mexican. You can register him at the Mexican Consulate closest to you (look online under "Registro Civil" on the website of the closest Consulate). If your husband can't go in person to the appointment, I'd check with the Consulate if there are alternate arrangements. You will definitely need copies of your husband's Mexican birth certificate for these applications.


Thank you so much this is very helpful.


----------

